# /usr/ports/www/linux-opera with flash



## jemate18 (Feb 9, 2009)

I make install clean /usr/ports/www/linux-opera
Then downloaded the flashplayer.tgz adobe.

I have extracted the contents of the tgz to /usr/local/share/linux-opera/plugins

Then restarted.... Visited a flash site... still not working

Help...


----------



## fonz (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm running native Opera with the Linux Flashplugin 9 but still many Flash things don't work (properly or at all). Apparently that's something we just have to live with until somebody manages to fix it.

However, I've heard that Adobe might be releasing the Flash specs. So our luck may change soon.

Fonz


----------



## jemate18 (Feb 9, 2009)

How did you configure your opera-flash?

I have a port install of firefox3 and i make install clean flashplugin-mozilla.

HOw do I set the flash plugin to my firefox3 or the native opera?

Thanks


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have several flash-enabling ports installed.  But never got around
to configuring...
...............
I was just a few minutes ago trying to post youtube url's into 
youtube-download sites, and the urls' failed.  On a hunch I 
launched seamonkey.
.............
much to my surprise, seamonkey ran youtube videos without a hitch.
They appear to have been ran by gnash-devel, 
with a .gnash surdirectory in the user subdirectory.
.............
The first time I've used flash directly on FreeBSD.
............
btw anyone "portupgrade -P seamonkey", because of this
post, you probably need to replace FAM with GAMIN first.
..pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/fam-
...cd /usr/ports/devel/gamin
make install
pkgdb -u
grep -i /etc/rc.conf fam ...


----------



## fonz (Feb 11, 2009)

jemate18 said:
			
		

> How did you configure your opera-flash?
> 
> I have a port install of firefox3 and i make install clean flashplugin-mozilla.
> 
> ...



So far I haven't had much luck with browsers. I built Opera, Firefox 3 and Seamonkey from ports, as well as gamin, flashplugin-mozilla, linux-flashplugin9, opera-linuxplugins and nspluginwrapper.
Firefox 3 is all screwy, parts of pages are duplicated all over the screen.
Opera and Seamonkey work, but both freeze until the page has been completely loaded. I can't even scroll, press stop, follow a link or switch tabs until everything has been completely loaded.
Seamonkey displays some _flash_ content, Opera hardly any.

However, when I first tried to build linux-flashplugin9 from /usr/ports as it comes with 7.1-RELEASE it refused to build, saying something about the code being too unstable. After I ran portsnap it built, but I guess it's still very much a work in progress.

Alphons


----------



## Joshmotron (Feb 27, 2009)

My Firefox3 has the same problems, any site that has the duplication throughout the page slows down terribly until it's off the screen (on some pages this never happens.)  Forwhatever reason, this didn't happen to me on my previous BSD install, and I have no idea how I put it on my system.  But my Opera works wonders.  Granted, I can't view any Flash, but between KeepIt! to get youtube/dailymotion videos, or saving videos, it gets me what I want.


----------



## cpcnw (Feb 28, 2010)

Am right in my assumption that Flash aint workin in native opera 10.10?


----------



## cpcnw (Feb 28, 2010)

Forget it. *IF* you really need to watch a utube vid, download as .flv and watch with mplayer. Works fine.

[you can even starting watching straight away and decide if to abort!]


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 28, 2010)

cpcnw said:
			
		

> Am right in my assumption that Flash aint workin in native opera 10.10?



Flash is working in native opera 10.10. I can watch youtube with it.


----------



## cpcnw (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats useful 

Care to enlighten us? The only port I've seen to help with this is www/opera-linuxplugins which has this line in the makefile ;

USE_LINUX=	yes

Thats not what I was referring to. I meant flashplayer in native opera without having to use Linux MU!

If you know different it'd be nice if you could spend a few secs in a short howto?


----------



## atomicplayboy (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks for reminding me about opera-linuxplugins. I've been wrestling with nspluginwrapper for the last few weeks, trying to figure out why flash stopped working in Opera. Anyway, native Opera here, using flashplayer 10, and all seems well again. Installed opera-linuxplugins, made sure there was a symlink to libflashplayer.so in a path where Opera searches, and removed any conflicting nspluginwrapper wrapped versions of the plugin.

Adobe doesn't make a FreeBSD version of its flashplayer, so unless you want to use an alternative like gnash, you're going to have to use linux emulation to run the plugin. That being said, with the help of opera-linuxplugins, it will happily run in native Opera.


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 1, 2010)

cpcnw said:
			
		

> Thats useful
> 
> Care to enlighten us? The only port I've seen to help with this is www/opera-linuxplugins which has this line in the makefile ;
> 
> ...



I've misunderstood you then. I configured my native opera with opera-linuxplugins to get flash working. And for the record I'm using linux-opera as my main browser since there are few things that I couldn't get to work well on native opera (don't really remember, it has been a while).


----------

